# Bottling your Pee



## WIwinemaker (Apr 28, 2011)

Again i have tried to do my research but i am left confuddled. The pee is degassed, kmeta, sparkloid and sorbate are added to stop fermentation then sweetened when it is time. Here lies my confusion, i would like to put my pee into beer bottles, but beer bottles are seeled by pressure created by fermentation from a small amout of sugar added to the beer before bottling, so if the wine is stablized and the yeeast produce no more CO2, where does the pressure come from to seel the beer bottles?


----------



## WinoOutWest (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been bottling my pee in beer bottles for almost a year now - haven't really noticed any off tastes yet. I assumed the cap and capping process ensured a good seal - independent of whether or not there is a carbonated drink in there adding pressure.


----------



## buddy (Apr 28, 2011)

I know that some people here will be mortified by what I am about to say but... I use #9 corks on my beer bottles. I have been using the same case of beer bottles for about 5 years now and I have never had any problem with leakage or breakage. I only use this on wine that I will be drinking myself.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Apr 28, 2011)

speaking of mortifying people I have "bottled" some of my wine back into their juice bags and then throw a spout on it, punch a little hole in the box it came with and voila - my own bag-in-box of wine. Mostly just for me but I do have a few carafes hanging around if I want a serving vessel.

Where in Nothern Ontario are you buddy? I am from Sudbury originally.


----------



## buddy (Apr 28, 2011)

Where in Nothern Ontario are you buddy? I am from Sudbury originally.[/QUOTE]

I'm not very far away, I'm from North Bay. Originally that's what I had in my public profile but after looking at this site I realized that there are people from all over the world so I changed the location to Northern Ontario. Half of the people in Ontario wouldn't even know where North Bay is so I thought that putting the location as Northern Ontario would be more relevant to most.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 29, 2011)

I bottle using crown caps, no carbonation. Crown caps are much cheaper than corks. I've never had one leak and I'm not aware of any spoilage issues.

How is it that pressure is needed to create a seal? I understand then vacuum needed to seal canning jars, but I know see who pressure would seal a crown cap.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 29, 2011)

WinoOutWest said:


> speaking of mortifying people I have "bottled" some of my wine back into their juice bags and then throw a spout on it, punch a little hole in the box it came with and voila - my own bag-in-box of wine. Mostly just for me but I do have a few carafes hanging around if I want a serving vessel.
> 
> Where in Nothern Ontario are you buddy? I am from Sudbury originally.



Hi fellow Northerners, Geraldton is where I was born and raised. I think that the skeeter part of the SP would be right at home up there.

This is my custom wine dispenser that sits on the book case in the living room. We refer to it as the wall of wine. It consists of the bags that they sell, a cheap $1.25 plastic dish pan to hold it and the case to slide into. It holds about 12 bottles worth but is way to convenient for refills. Once our guests find out its there, you can't keep them away from it. Great with red but no cooling system for whites.

Cheers


----------



## closetwine (May 4, 2011)

I think you could carbonate it the same way as beer, priming sugar. But there's no need. Crown caps seal just fine, you wouldn't want to store it for a long time like that, but it's pee.... It ain't gonna last that long!


----------



## Airplanedoc (May 5, 2011)

I bottled all mine in beer bottles, but I took them to a Jimmy Buffett concert this week and now they are all empty


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

After I thought about it... Priming sugar won't work to carbonate. Cause you stabilize it to backsweeten.... oops....


----------



## mxsteve625 (May 5, 2011)

I have used beer bottles, Easy cap bottles, one gallon refrigerator bottles, office type water coolers, and pet bottles. During the summer it really dosen't matter what you bottle in IT WON'T LAST long enough to worry about.


----------



## rocket man (May 6, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> Hi fellow Northerners, Geraldton is where I was born and raised. I think that the skeeter part of the SP would be right at home up there.
> 
> This is my custom wine dispenser that sits on the book case in the living room. We refer to it as the wall of wine. It consists of the bags that they sell, a cheap $1.25 plastic dish pan to hold it and the case to slide into. It holds about 12 bottles worth but is way to convenient for refills. Once our guests find out its there, you can't keep them away from it. Great with red but no cooling system for whites.
> 
> Cheers



Love your dispenser , when you figure out a cooling system for whites let me know and I'll be building one.


----------



## lloyd (May 6, 2011)

The pressure of the capper. The downward force and the crimping action of the capping head while the downward force is being applied seals the bottle. any inside pressure works against this force. in a vacuum situation it is the atmospheric pressure. trying to get into the vessel that actually forces the seal for canning etc. If you want fizz in your skeeter then keg it and force carbonate it. To fill your bottles chill the keg down to about 30-31 F then counter pressure fill and cap bottles. Chill your bottles. This will keep your co2 dissolved in your skeeter


----------

